

Inter-universal Teichmüller Theory, beautifully introduced by Shinichi Mochizuki - cookingrobot
http://www.kurims.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~motizuki/sokkuri-hausu-link-english.pdf

======
cookingrobot
Related to yesterday's claim of proof of the ABC conjecture[1]. I found this
while looking through Mochizuki's wonderful and whimsical website[3] for any
hints about how to understand his approach.

In his words..

 _“IUTeich” lies in the image of a sequence of nested universes. The theta
function corresponds to the gaze of the little girl into the “small house”_

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4476367>

[2] <http://www.kurims.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~motizuki/top-english.html>

